
Ask HN: What domain registrar and DNS provider do you use? (February 2020) - fludlight
Previous discussion (Nov 2018):<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18541159
======
rococode
NameSilo is my go-to registrar - consistent pricing, free forwarding, free
WHOIS privacy, instant security alerts on account access, simple and
functional interface, great customer service, basically everything you could
ask for from a registrar. I have yet to see any negative reviews about them.

I use NameSilo's default DNS service for simple things, Route 53 for anything
more complex.

------
genuinebyte
I use Namecheap for names and the Linode nameservers for DNS. I have a few
nanodes (Linode's lowest VPS tier), so it makes sense to use their servers.

------
jamesponddotco
I buy domains with Gandi.net and use ClouDNS.net for DNS hosting. Their
anycast network is fast enough for me, and they offer DDoS protection, which
is nice. I also like that they are a European company like ours, instead of a
North American one.

For customers, we buy domains at ClouDNS.net as well, instead of Gandi.net — I
wanted to have that separated. But after the way Gandi handled the complete
loss of customer data issue last month[1], I am inclined to transfer our
domains to ClouDNS.net as well. Not sure when though, as moving the number of
domains I own would be a massive pain in the rear.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22001822](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22001822)

------
dhruvkar
Google Domains

I know....google. But it's pretty slick to use. Easy to buy and setup a free
catchall email address on the new domain redirecting to my existing email.

------
TheGrumpyBrit
I'm in the UK and mostly work with UK domains, so I became a Nominet registrar
a couple of years ago, so now I manage my own domains and DNS servers.

------
adventured
I've moved most of my domains over to Cloudflare. I had been with GoDaddy for
something near 20 years. I got tired of paying their steep markup on renewals,
watching the price go up year after year (once upon a time GoDaddy was
considered a relatively inexpensive registrar). I also like the free
information redaction offered with Cloudflare.

------
stevekemp
Mostly I host DNS via Amazon Route53, because it is simple, reliable and
cheap. I wrap a layer of magic around it so that I can store my record-data in
plain-text files, under revision control. That way I can track changes.
[https://dns-api.com/](https://dns-api.com/)

------
codedrop
nearlyfreespeech.net has been handling my domains and DNS requirements for the
last few years. Quite happy with them

------
actionowl
Been using Gandi for over a decade now!

~~~
neilsimp1
Same. I used to like it when their site header had a line about "No bullshit
web hosting" but they removed that sometime in the last year or two.

------
troquerre
I like namecheap.com — it's straightforward and more user-friendly than
godaddy.

~~~
genuinebyte
Two domain names got bought a week after I searched them on GoDaddy. It could
very well be a coincidence, but it's tainted my perception of them.

------
wmurmann
Namecheap never had a problem with them. In fact one time they helped me get
my domain back after I had forgotten to renew. If you’re searching for a
domain instantdomainsearch.com is pretty neat.

------
keiraarts
Purchase on Namecheap and then transfer over to Cloudflare. Hoping Cloudflare
allows domain purchases this year - having domains be fully bought,
transferred, and renewed via an API would be great.

------
nyuszika7h
I buy on Namecheap and transfer to Cloudflare (except for the still
unsupported .me domains, those have stayed at Namecheap). I also use
Cloudflare DNS, but I disable the CDN.

~~~
mstaoru
Exactly the same. For critical domains I also add extra NS servers from
commercial DNS providers (Akamai), but keep Cloudflare for my custom automated
records sync script.

------
thegeekbin
I prefer easydns and porkbun. Both are great, easydns has great NS’s as well,
easy to manage. Overall I’m satisfied!

------
jetti
Namecheap for majority of my domains. I have used ISTanCo for a .rs domain and
Web4Africa for an .i.ng domain in the past

------
jlgaddis

      s/January/February/

~~~
fludlight
Thanks, I updated the title.

------
quickthrower2
Namecheap. Out of habit really.

------
rckoepke
Google domains. Is there any reason I should be concerned about this?

------
sergiotapia
I purchase from Gandi, and manage DNS using route53

------
pro_zac
I use ionos.com aka 1and1.com. Quick cheap and easy.

------
sandymcmurray
Very happy with hover.com for domain registration.

------
slowboat
purchase via gandi.net and use digital oceans name servers. Would not use
godaddy he is an elephant killer.

------
commotionfever
name.com (don't really like them but my domains have been there for years)
with cloudflare

------
Cenk
Gandi - and very happy with it

------
trumbitta2
dnssimple + cloudflare

